# Ummm Ya



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

On facebook marketplace 20 minutes ago...$50. Some one should get on this.....just sayin'.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Looked for the ad. Couldn’t find it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What is it?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> What is it?


Nothing you need to know about.
Move along...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Can't paste it here...Hamilton FB Marketplace


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

looks a bit Ampegish


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Definitely Ampegish


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

For those that can't find it... Facebook


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It will go quickly. If it were near my home, I would buy it and put it in order easily


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Still up. Oh man that's a bit of a hike for me but it's SOOOOO tempting!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_Guitar amp needs tlc_


----------



## ook ook (Jun 3, 2021)

Definitely an Ampeg, not as exciting a model as it could have been, though


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

ook ook said:


> Definitely an Ampeg, not as exciting a model as it could have been, though


@ $50 it's mind boggling.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> @ $50 it's mind boggling.


 if it was in Edmonton, it would be mine already.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Still up. Looks awfully neglected, but worth a shot for $50!!


----------



## ook ook (Jun 3, 2021)

nonreverb said:


> @ $50 it's mind boggling.


Definitely a steal for 50 bones. Ad says it needs some "tlc" so repairs are probably in order


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this amp related to a political party, or racist or something? Why is everyone being so tight lipped about it?


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

And it's sold!


----------



## ook ook (Jun 3, 2021)

Diablo said:


> Is this amp related to a political party, or racist or something? Why is everyone being so tight lipped about it?


Pretty sure it was an Ampeg J12R Jet II. Hope I got the name right off the top of my head


----------

